# RIP Western Flyer 1965-2015



## partsguy (Apr 30, 2015)

I got this in the other day. I thought it was a mid 70's model at first, then I saw the guard and lack of a BMA/6 label and thought it was a 1970 or 71. The VIN number decoded as a 1965 Murray-built Western Flyer. Its too far gone to save. It will be parted out to help put other classic middleweights back on the road. It still has the Western Flyer grips, Komet Super hub, Murray "Sonic Flite" style chain guard, chain ring, and crank, stem, and a mess of good vintage hardware. The fork, cap, and frame can be used as the base for a custom project.


----------

